# Stihl 009 - what were they thinking?



## cambl (Dec 29, 2013)

I picked up this nice little 009 at a yard sale and went though it. Well built with a mag case and removable cylinder. Not really set up to be a climbing saw, but overbuilt for the average back yard guy. No anti-vibe which seems strange.

What market was Stilhl going after with this series?


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 29, 2013)

Back in it's day it was a stout little saw, it is a reed valve saw so the rpms are limited compared to today's saws, little saw had a little grunt to it though.We still have a rural electric co-op that buys every clean 009 we get in as they prefer them for their bucket saws, they never wanted to spend the $$$ on the 200T's, it's still a great alternative to the 192T.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have seen a lot of them that have been through the mill and are still running fine. The fuel line and carb kits are about all I have done to them besides sparkplugs and air filters. They are definitely an older version, pre 200T and 192T so its hard to compare them to the newer design saws but they did the job back in the day that they were intended for with many of them still doing their job today.


----------



## gilfish (Dec 29, 2013)

As said in their day they were the best alternative to the 192 it also come in the 009L which is closer to 41cc the 009 was 36cc both low revving (10500) and very high torque for their size. they have the same stroke as 044 & 046 due to the reed valve set up. I still own and run the 009L today and it will not cause my white finger to flare up like my 046 does top little units.


----------



## newmexico (Dec 29, 2013)

throw it in your backpack, mount your dirt bike, ride till the trail's blocked, pull out little vibrating unit and clear trail, ride on.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 29, 2013)

gilfish said:


> As said in their day they were the best alternative to the 192 it also come in the 009L which is closer to 41cc the 009 was 36cc both low revving (10500) and very high torque for their size. they have the same stroke as 044 & 046 due to the reed valve set up. I still own and run the 009L today and it will not cause my white finger to flare up like my 046 does top little units.



I too have a 009L and I find it a great little saw. At 41cc's it can hold its own quite well when I am cutting up some fallen trees. The local town uses the 009L for bucket work as well. I see them selling for the 160-200.00 range so not bad at all.


----------



## cambl (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. I don't really need another 40cc saw, but I may give this one to a neighbor or pass it along in the classifieds.


----------



## Matt81 (Dec 30, 2013)

Always looked and felt odd to cut with to me. The handle was too far from the center of mass to be a proper top handle compared to modern saws now. But in their defense they do have a broad torque curve and are a very reliable little saw.


----------



## hseII (Dec 30, 2013)

cambl said:


> Thanks for all the info. I don't really need another 40cc saw, but I may give this one to a neighbor or pass it along in the classifieds.



My uncle was looking for a nice 009L when he bought his 017/019 I can't remember.
He bought it new, so it's been a few years ago.

Please let us know if you decide to sell


"100% of Home Invasions Occur in a Home" - Sharpsburg


----------



## teacherman (Jul 26, 2017)

I am actually fond of these little saws. They have a really cool old timey sound, are compact, and fun to use. I like to take 012s and put them in 009 handlesets, that's a 45 cc saw in a tiny package. A saw this small doesn't really need AV; you're not running it all day... The oil pumps tend to go out, and they are tough to work on. Weird design. I have many carcasses of them I'd sell cheaply...


----------



## Jason hopper (Jun 2, 2019)

I have a chance at picking one up for$60. What are some common problems to look out for?


----------



## Karrl (Apr 8, 2021)

teacherman said:


> I am actually fond of these little saws. They have a really cool old timey sound, are compact, and fun to use. I like to take 012s and put them in 009 handlesets, that's a 45 cc saw in a tiny package. A saw this small doesn't really need AV; you're not running it all day... The oil pumps tend to go out, and they are tough to work on. Weird design. I have many carcasses of them I'd sell cheaply...


I know this is a long shot, being an 8 year old post, but do you still have 009 carcasses you’d part with. My friend gave me an 009 that he threw against a tree. I know, who throws a saw right? Anyway the handle is broken for sure and I’m sure other parts as well so I figured a parts saw would be a place to start. It’s a long shot but I found your post and figured I’d ask.
Kyle


----------



## teacherman (Apr 9, 2021)

kjorrrits said:


> I know this is a long shot, being an 8 year old post, but do you still have 009 carcasses you’d part with. My friend gave me an 009 that he threw against a tree. I know, who throws a saw right? Anyway the handle is broken for sure and I’m sure other parts as well so I figured a parts saw would be a place to start. It’s a long shot but I found your post and figured I’d ask.
> Kyle


Funny you should ask. I moved up here from KS last year, and have decided to no longer mess with those saws. I left ten of them behind.... However, I still have two 012s with 009 handle sets, and I was getting ready to chuck them. Pm me with some info and I'll get one or both of them to you bro.


----------



## Da Wood Choppa (Jun 9, 2021)

teacherman said:


> Funny you should ask. I moved up here from KS last year, and have decided to no longer mess with those saws. I left ten of them behind.... However, I still have two 012s with 009 handle sets, and I was getting ready to chuck them. Pm me with some info and I'll get one or both of them to you bro.


Did you get rid of either of those saws? Must really rip at 45cc's


----------



## Dean-O (Jun 9, 2021)

Jason hopper said:


> I have a chance at picking one up for$60. What are some common problems to look out for?



Make sure the oiler works, parts are NLA


----------



## Chainmale (Aug 28, 2021)

Show's that it never hurts to ask eh


----------

